#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Nice Villa for sale close to Alpine Golf Resort

## ostaden

This lovely 3-bedroom villa has been beautifully designed to make maximum use of the available space to utilize maximum comfort and functionality.  The property is located within a very quiet development, at just 10 minutes Bosang and Sankamphaeng the famous craftsmen villages of Chiang Mai area, 5 minutes from the famous Alpine Golf Resort and 20 minutes from Chiang Mai center and airport. The house features, two very nicely furnished en-suite bedrooms, two complete bath/shower rooms and a small bedroom with shower room en-suite. A spacious and bright living and dining area and a fully fitted kitchen are connected with 2 fantastic covered terraces that overlooks the garden, being the highlight of the house; a great place for entertaining friends and family.
(approx. 2000 sqm plot)
Reduced price*; THB 9,900,000.- to THB 7,425,000,-*

----------

